# Visiting from AZ 6/14-17 - Looking for road rides



## waltaz (May 25, 2007)

Hi. We'll be in OC for our daughter's swim meet at Mission Viejo from 6/14-17. My wife is a very strong roadie and is looking for group rides Fri, Sat or Sun. Or if not a group ride, hooking up with some strong riders a ride or two. She likes to climb.

Thanks for any info you can provide!


----------



## waltaz (May 25, 2007)

Bueller...? Bueller...?

I did find info on the Sat. Food Park ride from Irvine, and the Sun. Como St. ride from Tustin. I also found the Mission Viejo Rock & Road Cyclery ride on Sun. that some use to merge with the Como ride.

Any other tips?


----------



## tlite48 (May 4, 2006)

Check out socalcycling.com, training rides.


----------

